# timber rattler!!!



## nickel back (Mar 21, 2007)

here are some pic's of a rattler that me and my son came up on last BOW season


----------



## ranger1977 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice colors, nice pic.  He looks aggravated for some reason.


----------



## DSGB (Mar 21, 2007)

Neat pics! I hope you had a good zoom lense.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 21, 2007)

yea ranger1977 I do say so my self,he did not like the stick I was using to aggravate him/her.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool pics, but they still give me goosebumps


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 21, 2007)

neat pics.


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 21, 2007)

Show me the picks after the 12ga.. They give me the hibby gibbies..


----------



## GA1dad (Mar 21, 2007)

Them pics are no good   

Jeez brother, you gotta take some of the head detatched (or flattened).


----------



## Hardy (Mar 21, 2007)

Those things sure are pretty

I like to look at pictures better than see them in real life


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice captures.  That's the way I like to see em, in pictures.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## shaggybill (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome! 

Man, I can't wait to start seeing them again. Amazing creatures, they are.


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 22, 2007)

shaggybill said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Man, I can't wait to start seeing them again. Amazing creatures, they are.



 Ill send them all your way then!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 22, 2007)

That's just the way I like to see them canebrakes, in pictures.....


----------



## rip18 (Mar 22, 2007)

Neat pictures!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 22, 2007)

Kill that freakin thing. It's giving me the chill bumps to look at it.


----------



## FMC (Mar 25, 2007)

Wouldn't want to tangle with him.  But they are beautiful creatures.

I saw the biggest timber rattler I've ever seen while riding the green machine on my avatar.  I was over at Cheeha state park and saw him crossing the road.  It was wild, as he went in the tall grass, all you could see was that big triangle head.


----------

